# Deckblatt  für ein Projekt



## sungirl2005 (10. September 2005)

Guten Abend,

hab mal eine Frage. Ich muss ein Deckblatt machen über ein Projekt das heißt 

„ Urlaubplanung leicht gemacht „ 

Das ganze ist für Behinderte Menschen. Habt Ihr eine Idee was ich da machen könnte. Es sollte dann auch der Text mit drauf.

Solltet Ihr Bildquellen haben oder so dann könnt Ihr mir die ja auch nennen.

Gruß sungirl2005


----------



## Duddle (10. September 2005)

Auch wenn es mir widerstrebt, schwach beschriebene und ohne eigene Vorschläge gebrachte Anfragen zu beantworten, werfe ich doch mal meine Spontaneinfälle in den Raum:

Brainstorming: Kalender, Notizzettel, Flugzeug, Koffer, Passport, Bergketten, Strandliege, Sonnenschirm, Zauberstab, Zauberhut, 3-Schritte…

Daraus ergeben sich folgende Ideen:

Mit 3 Schritten zum Ziel: 
1. Planung - Kalender oder Notizzettel
2. Name des Instituts/des Unternehmens das die Planung macht
3. Reiseplanung fertig -> startendes Flugzeug, gepackte Koffer o.ä.

alternativ:
1. Fragen wie Wann, Wohin, Was erleben …auflisten und bei
2. in einen Barmixer oder Zauberhut werfen
3. Mixer gedreht und es fällt die fertige Reise raus

In einem Symbol zusammengefasst könnte ich mir einen Kalender in Verbindung mit einem Zauberstab vorstellen - die Wizards diverser Programme lassen grüßen.
Oder doch ein entspannt auf der Sonnenbank liegender Urlauber mit Unterschrit „Streßfreie Urlaubsplanung mit [NameDesProjekts]“ bzw. Denkblase „Einfach und streßfrei planen - [Name] macht's möglich".


Duddle


----------



## Smeeedy (11. September 2005)

Ich würde auch diese 3 Schritte nehmen,
aber am besten gezeichnet und keine Fotos.
Das ganze dann noch im Uhrzeigersinn oder so anordnen das man einen zeitlichen Zusammenhang erkennt.


----------

